# Internet wifi and tv channels



## Jackdaw1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Can anyone please recommend how to get the best value setup? We have a villa with none of the above and we're very confused about the options available.:noidea:
All we want is an inexpensive internet/ wifi set up and basic uk tv channels....no telephone usage will be needed.
Can anyone please advise on the best options with costs....no sales pitches please. We are based near Guia, Algarve...best regards J


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just look for best internet connection in your exact location because with that you can watch filmon, camposat & kodi.tv & that's all you'll ever need.


----------



## Deithrian (Dec 26, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> Just look for best internet connection in your exact location because with that you can watch filmon, camposat & kodi.tv & that's all you'll ever need.


Why thank you very much travelling-man :yo:


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Just look for best internet connection in your exact location because with that you can watch filmon, camposat & kodi.tv & that's all you'll ever need.


Then, if your device is Android or IOS literate, install Mobdro Download - Official Mobdro Download and shoot the moon.

Free and Legal


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Slackrat said:


> Then, if your device is Android or IOS literate, install Mobdro Download - Official Mobdro Download and shoot the moon.
> 
> Free and Legal


Hello Slackrat

You say about IOS there is nothing in there App store how do you make it work in an Ipad?

Fred


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Go to MEO first (no, I don't like them either) and be persistent in asking them if there is fibre nearby ..... it is very easy to run a fibre feed along the road, as I have witnessed myself.

Failing that, try Vodafone next, NOS last.

We had to wait a while but now enjoy 300 Mb a second.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Slackrat said:


> Then, if your device is Android or IOS literate, install Mobdro Download - Official Mobdro Download and shoot the moon.
> 
> Free and Legal


Is there by any chance any way of getting the scheduling of all mobdro programmes or can one only get the Sky scheduling?


----------



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

For free UK tv and many other channels go to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION. 

You need to connect with a computer or Android box to the TV

What we do is have a banda larga from Vodafone on 4G and pay about 29 euros subscription each month for unlimited use.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Both Filmon & Camposat give BBCs, ITVs & a few others but Mobdro give you those plus squillions of other TV channels including Nat Geo & Sky channels etc and Kodi.tv gives no end of on demand movies and some TV channels as well........ All of them are free and according to their websites, all are perfectly legal.


----------



## Jackdaw1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions....JD


----------



## Jormedawson (Apr 4, 2016)

Dont know if you have got your service yet but i just set up mine. Basically i wanted no phone either,i just wanted internet. But over here there are only cheaper packages if you have more! weird i know but basically you get more for less! I went to MEO and it was 50euros a month all in, then to vodafone it was 26euros, but i then went to NOS and they gave me a package for 25 a month with landline, unlimited internet and 125 channels on their "sky" like package. Now, most people will tell you NOS isn't fibre and they are right. Only Vodafone and MEO are fibre in Portugal. Vodafone are fibre right up until your door, then the box etc they use aren't fibre so you get less speed. But i just compared my NOS speed and its faster than my brothers BT fibre in the middle of london so im happy! 

Personally i would go for NOS or Vodafone, same packages really. all are 2yr contracts. 

Another thing, If you get here packages you won't get BBC etc... im not sure how to get this on normal TV. however, i have a Google Chromecast set up. This works amazingly. basically when you have the internet set up, you can cast your google chrome screen from your laptop to you tv, so you can watch anything from your laptop on your tv. I stream all football and F1 and so on and don't watch normal tv anymore. 

hope that helps a little.


----------



## Biba51 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi - we are moving to the Lagoa area in a few months. My footie mad husband is keen to have a TV package that gives us all the football that is on Sky Sports and BT Sports in the UK. Is there such a thing?
Thanks ⚽


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Biba51 said:


> Hi - we are moving to the Lagoa area in a few months. My footie mad husband is keen to have a TV package that gives us all the football that is on Sky Sports and BT Sports in the UK. Is there such a thing?
> Thanks ⚽


If you have a good internet connection then you can install mobdro.com onto your Ipad etc and then you get no end of channels including the sky sports & movie channels. 

All free of charge and according to their website, all perfectly legal.


----------



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, we bought an unlocked sim router, cost about £70, and when we are using our house we pick up a data only sim locally, this creates a wifi hotspot in the house, for up to 15 devices. We get good 4G signal where we are. We use film on on tablets to watch tv, we also have an apple box connected to our ancient tv! So we can use AirPlay to watch stuff on the tablets, on the to. It can be expensive, but there are some good deals, we have just been over and got a Nos card for €10, which gave us unlimited data for a 10 day period. We bought our TP link router in the UK and took it over. Obviously it is dependant on the signal you get in Guia. We are able to watch to with almost no buffering, and have no problems with e mail etc. Took us ages to get it all sorted, but is great for short periods of time.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

You may consider using Camposat it's Filmon with a better desktop with just icons to click on.

Krystyna


----------

